# Equalactin



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi Folks,Thought I'd just, quick, post this for what it's worth.I was over on the fibromyalgia board at about.com tonight and a lady posted that she is taking Equalactin which she got OTC at the drug store. It is for IBS-D and -C. She says it is working for her, so far.She also said her pharmacist recommends it to all fibro sufferers who also have IBS.I had never heard of it before.Well, what started out to be a pretty good day really deteriorated late in the day. Guess it just doesn't take much to "over-do", does it?Good night and good wishes to everyone,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi calida, Just thought I'd mention that it does seem to work for the stools, but it can cause bloating and churning in some people. I have heard others as well as me say this. I have a sensitivity to citric acid (a common IBS irritant) and unfortunately this, as well as many products on the market, (especially fruity, tomatoey products, some salad drsgs, and coffee naturally) contain it. Flux (I can't believe I am quoting him







) says that is is little more than fiber and calcium together. Fiber is good for both C and D, and Calcium carbonate products are good for solidifying loose stools, while magnesium tends to make them looser. If you can balance them or use them all together, especially if you are a switcher, it may be beneficial in managing IBS. I usually take Calcium and Magnesium at night which is good for sleep/relaxing muscles for fibro too. Then I mix finely ground flax meal and add the flax oil into my diet during the day. It seems to work well for me.


----------

